# 911 at SLP



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

http://http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9484


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

LINK DIDNT WORK


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

911 at SLP try this


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

hope all yurned out well for the secong guy good work on your behalf Gonzo. A sad story forsure


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Hat's off to you and the others who went above an beyond to save a human life. If I ever find myself in a bad situation Ihope you or others like you are around. Prayers sent up for the other man and families involved. God Bless you and all others involved..


----------



## txshrkfish (May 28, 2007)

wow you did a hell of a job! good job man


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

My parent's had gotten a call from my brother earlier today, and one of the guy's is my brother's neighbor. My brother said that the other guy had passed and one was still at the hospital. That's a terrible thing to happen. Two thumb's up on you guy's for helping someone out.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Terrible tragedy. My prayers to the families. One more reminder, guys. WEAR THAT KILL SWITCH!!!!


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Floatin Doc said:


> Terrible tragedy. My prayers to the families. One more reminder, guys. WEAR THAT KILL SWITCH!!!!


I pray that everyone is OK !

It was very rough offshore today


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

These were friends of mine. The one friend has passed away and his brother is supposed to be released tomorrow. Their father was with them as I understand it as well. I havent gotten all the details as of yet. Please send a prayer for the families and the lost friend.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

GonzoFish,

It was great meeting you and your wife at SLP this morning and talk about fishing. But it was amazing how a great morning can turn tragic in the blink of an eye. My wife, son, and lab were with you and Suzanne through the search and it is, unfortunately a day that I will never forget. 
Seeing that Mako circle ominously for literally miles was eery.

Our prayers go out to the family and all touched by the events that unfolded today.

Be careful out there.

Take care,

fangard


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you all for all you guys did!!!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

It was an amazing feeling helping pull E***** out of the water. It really gave us hope that his brother would be OK. We are so sorry for all involved that this turned out tragically.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry to read a post like this. God speed. Good job Gonzo fish.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

good job gonzo.
most folks do not think in a time like that you just do what it takes to help out no matter what to save a life .


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks to all who helped with pulling Emmit out of the water. It sounds like God was looking out for him with the boat being spotted circling and then the lady who spotted him offshore.You people were really a life saver and I know his family was very torn up about the passing of his brother but greatfull that both lives were not taken that day. Lets all pray for his family in such a time of tragedy after what was supposed to be a great weekend gathering for thier families. God Bless...................Troy


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have spent the afternoon with the family and they wanted all of you to know they appreciate all the prayers, as do I. Thank you all again.


----------



## bigj515 (Feb 5, 2008)

Please keep the Story family in your prayers!!!


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

First of all thanks for the kind words, We only did what I would expect others to do in a similar situation. Once we spoted the boat we went into rescue mode as I knew things were not right. My prayers and thoughts have been with the family as soon as the helo left with the second man. All I can say is that I hope folks wear their PFD's and the kill switch on their boat. Be safe out there.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Good job watching out for fellow fisherman.

Last August at SLP I was fishing bayside on the other side of bridge (not Galveston) and a guy passed out and went into shock. I called 911. The transfered me to the Angleton 911 EMS. I asked them how long it would take, and they said about an hour. But, they transferred me to Surfside who had a team there within 15 minutes. Even that felt like forever.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have posted some emergency #'s for the local Galveston area. on the site. surfmasters.com. Please let me know if you have any additonal numbers i can add to the list. Time is of the esence when someone needs assistance. The more of us that are prepared the better odds somone may have to save a life.


----------

